# Showing pax their ratings



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Why doesn't the tech company show rider's their ratings so that...

1) customers know that they too are being rated
2) so they behave to keep their ratings from faltering


----------



## NOVA yuppie (Oct 17, 2014)

I wonder how much of an effect the rider ratings are making. Do you guys have a cut off of the lowest rated rider that you'll pick up?


----------



## UberLyftguy (Feb 2, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> My cut-off used to be 4.2, higher at night. I've now resorted to picking up 3s, too, because some of my fellow drivers really wreck pax ratings for trivial little things (no tip, obviously, when most riders really honestly believe that no tip is needed, but also things like pax being a little late, being quiet in the back, etc). The 3s I've picked up were all totally normal people, or at least they were to me. Maybe I still approach Ubering with the understanding that I'm providing a service (=being patient, accommodating, and a little forgiving if a pax is a little complicated or confused), and pax respond to that in kind.
> I drive the Plus category, so I can't afford to turn down any pings (we don't get many). I won't lie, there's still always a little apprehension when I go for a low rated pax, and there may even be a bit of tension initially until it's clear pax poses no harm. So far, I never could understand why a low rated pax was low rated. That's why I may come across a little worn in my posts to threads where other drivers brag about "being all tough on the pax". Those fellow drivers make my life more difficult than any of the low rated pax I've had to date..
> 
> My default rating for pax is 5*. I've only doled out a handful of lesser marks in the hundreds of rides I've given by now. Usually 3* at worst, for unruly drunks that really stretched my patience. I generally don't drive nights to avoid those..


I do the exact same thing. Many drivers I know will rate riders a one or two start simply because the rider talked too much or something stupid like that. Of course, some passengers are rated low for a reason, but others just must have gotten the short end of the stick. 
The rating system is great in theory, but once you get a bad rating, you're pretty much done for it


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Why doesn't the tech company show rider's their ratings so that...
> 
> 1) customers know that they too are being rated
> 2) so they behave to keep their ratings from faltering


Being that riders don't get the same volume we get when riding with Uber it would be easy for them to known who the last driver was that dinged them. You don't think when they see you again they won't return the favor? Or better yet discriminate on any color of the driver that dinged them. ( for instance a white or black driver ding them now everyone in that race will be dinged.) riders already ding us for silly trivial things so let's not add fuel to the fire with retaliation dings.


----------



## D.J. (Apr 15, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> My cut-off used to be 4.2, higher at night. I've now resorted to picking up 3s, too, because some of my fellow drivers really wreck pax ratings for trivial little things (no tip, obviously, when most riders really honestly believe that no tip is needed, but also things like pax being a little late, being quiet in the back, etc). The 3s I've picked up were all totally normal people, or at least they were to me. Maybe I still approach Ubering with the understanding that I'm providing a service (=being patient, accommodating, and a little forgiving if a pax is a little complicated or confused), and pax respond to that in kind.
> I drive the Plus category, so I can't afford to turn down any pings (we don't get many). I won't lie, there's still always a little apprehension when I go for a low rated pax, and there may even be a bit of tension initially until it's clear pax poses no harm. So far, I never could understand why a low rated pax was low rated. That's why I may come across a little worn in my posts to threads where other drivers brag about "being all tough on the pax". Those fellow drivers make my life more difficult than any of the low rated pax I've had to date..
> 
> My default rating for pax is 5*. I've only doled out a handful of lesser marks in the hundreds of rides I've given by now. Usually 3* at worst, for unruly drunks that really stretched my patience. I generally don't drive nights to avoid those..


I agree every pax is a 5 for me so long as they don't do anything "wrong" or disrespect me or my car, tip or no tip, they're a 5*.


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Because pax ratings were meant as a tool for drivers to communicate amongst themselves which pax are problem cases.


The real reason is to give drivers the illusion of control. If a driver is given the ability to rate down passengers, it makes them feel good, and makes them feel in charge. We all know that rating down passengers has no consequences when they can create a new profile on the spot, and the ones that don't receive no consequences from Uber.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Management and support see anything below about 4.4 or 4.5 as a pretty bad rating for a rider. Then again, this is based on the belief that drivers are generous with their ratings. Sounds like that is changing quite a bit.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> thehappytypist
> I know this to be true from the early days of Uber that, when a rider had received bad marks from a certain number of drivers, he/she would be deactivated. It had to be a number of drivers individually corroborating that the driver was a problem for this to happen, which is legit. Was this process kept in place and are riders with the worst ratings still regularly reviewed for potential deactivation?


As far as I know, riders aren't looked at for deactivation unless we receive reports of misbehavior or if they're flagged as fraudy. This would likely be done at a level above me so it may be something they do and I just don't know it.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

If über allows a passengers rating of a driver who brought and drank from an open container to stand, they sure in hell aren't going to deactivate anyone.


----------



## xxThexxTerminator (May 7, 2015)

Uber does not want you to do that. That might scare the pax away and we wouldn't get our $1 safety ride fee.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

i think default rating for riders should be a 4. I give 5 to very nice people. But if the person is average he gets 4. I personally do not lose anything. But I help to keep very nice people on top of uber rating.

pax rating is superficial so it does not really matter if i rate low. I rate low or high for my own satisfaction.


----------



## D.J. (Apr 15, 2015)

Thats a really good point, i hadn't thought of it that way, you have some legit reasoning behind it as well, good on you.


----------

